# Moving to Winnipeg



## TRIXIE (May 24, 2009)

hi Everyone, 

my husband has accepted a position in winnipeg, and we will be moving in December. We are South Africans currently living in the Abu Dhabi.

we have two children, a girl aged 5 (currently attending KG2 in Abu Dhabi (UAE)) and a boy aged 3 whom will start KG 1 in September. 

i would like to know what is the school entrance ages in Winnipeg and if it is part time/ full time etc. and any info regarding schooling etc.

also i am a qualified teacher(pre and primary school educator) and understand that i would need to sit a qualification exam to teach in Canada, i would really appreciate any help in the right direction to get this done.

thank you
tracy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TRIXIE said:


> hi Everyone,
> 
> my husband has accepted a position in winnipeg, and we will be moving in December. We are South Africans currently living in the Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


Hi Tracey and welcome to the site,

You should be able to find out about your children's education from:-
Winnipeg School Division - Investing in the Future
For your question on your teaching qualification requirement go to:-
Professional School Personnel Certification Home | Manitoba Education

Given your country of origin and where you presently live I hope you're all prepared for winter in Manitoba. It is extremely cold, so please ensure you all step off the plane properly attired. It is quite conceivable it could be -20C or colder when you arrive.


----------



## TRIXIE (May 24, 2009)

Thanx so much for the info.. 
have been trying to prepare myself Mentally for the cold LOL 

thanx again
tracy


----------

